# [Hdparm] Festplattenkopf geht nach Suspend in Parkposition

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe als zweite Festplatte in meinem Lenovo-Laptop folgende Festplatte:

Device Model:     HITACHI HTS725050A7E630

Serial Number:    TF1500Y9GZKATB

Nach einem Supend höre ich sehr oft ein Klicken und der Festplattenkopf ist dann in der Parkposition.

Mit

```
hdparm -B 255 /dev/sdb && hdparm -S 255 /dev/sdb
```

 kann ich das austellen.

Leider hilft auf Dauer kein Eintrag in /etc/conf.d/hdparm noch ein cron-Eintrag.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht das hibernate-Skript nutze, sondern nur 

```
echo  mem > /sys/power/state 
```

ausführe, da sonst unter KDE mein WLan Ewigkeiten braucht, sich neu zu verbinden.

Daher habe ich auch nicht die Möglichkeit RestartServices zu nutzen.

Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich machen kann?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Huch?

Wo ist denn die Antwort hin, die sdparm vorschlug?

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist hdparm auch für die sata Geräte zuständig.

Ich präsziere meine Frage:

Warum muss ich manuell hdparm -B... ausführen und warum klappt es nicht, dass das ein Cron-Job macht bzw. der Init-Dienst hdparm (auch nach einem Suspend)

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Huch?
> 
> Wo ist denn die Antwort hin, die sdparm vorschlug?
> 
> So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist hdparm auch für die sata Geräte zuständig.

 

Ja. sdparm ist für SCSI.

RestartServices... klingt nach systemd.

Ich hab hier wieder openrc am Laufen, aber die config ist noch da:

```
$ cat /etc/systemd/system/nospin.service

[Unit]

Description=Prevent high Load Cycle Count

After=suspend.target

After=system-init.target

[Service]

Type=simple

ExecStart=/sbin/hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda

[Install]

WantedBy=suspend.target

WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

Kann dir aber nicht sagen, ob das mit den neueren systemd-Versionen noch funktioniert.

----------

## Finswimmer

RestartServices ist Bestandteil der Hibernate-Skripte.

Da ich aber Hibernate nicht nutze, hilft mir dieses Skript nichts.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Huch?
> 
> Wo ist denn die Antwort hin, die sdparm vorschlug?

 

Ich habe die Antwort entfernt weil ich im nachhinein durch Experimente mit sdparm nicht mehr sicher war das sdparm für SCSI und SATA zuständig ist. Aber wenn ich mich recht an meine Ausbildung erinnere hat SATA mit SCSI mehr gemeinsam als mit IDE.

----------

